# Insektensterben in Deutschland und Europa



## GoFlyFishing (30. Mai 2016)

Hallo, 

hier ein Link zu einem Bericht aus der Süddeutschen Zeitung: http://www.sueddeutsche.de/muenchen...hausen-dramatisches-insektensterben-1.3005681

Bis zu 80% hat sich die Insektenbiomasse anscheinend in einigen Gebieten Deutschlands in den letzen 15 Jahren reduziert. Grund seien neue Spritzmittel, u.a. Neonicotinide, auch ausgeräumte Landschaften, etc...

Letzten Endes ist das auch für Fliegenfischer keine gute Nachricht. Sicher wirkt sich das auch auf den Fischbestand aus. Vögelpopulationen beispielsweise gehen aufgrund des verringerten Futterangebots schon zurück... (Ganz zu schweigen auch von Ertragsausminderungen bei landwirtschaftlichen Betrieben die auf Bestäubung angewiesen sind, aber das ist wieder ein anderes Thema).

Viele Grüße
Simon


----------



## BERND2000 (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Insektensterben in Deutschland und Europa*

Viele der Mittelchen sind wasserlöslich!!!!!

 Gelangen also auch ins Oberflächen oder Grundwasser.

 Absolut giftig für Wasserinsekten, Insektenlarven und viele Krebstiere.
 Wobei für die Insekten und Krebstiere oft die Dauer endscheidend ist, wie lange sie selbst geringsten Mengen ausgesetzt werden.

 Wenn es die Vögel trifft, betrifft es die Fische ebenso.
 Wenn es Bienen betrifft, die mit den Mitteln nur zeitweilig ausgesetzt sind, werden  Wasserinsekten dem dann ständig ausgesetzt sein.

 Wie gefährlich die wirklich sind...#c


----------



## Laichzeit (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Insektensterben in Deutschland und Europa*

Einige Stoffe, wie z.B Imidacloprid sind bereits bewiesen Gewässertoxisch, und das nicht zu gering.
Da so ein Bächlein nicht nur an einem Acker vorbei fließt, dürfe da eine Vielzahl von Substanzen auf die Lebewesen einwirken und wechselwirken.


----------



## boot (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Insektensterben in Deutschland und Europa*

Wir haben auch schon mit erschrecken festgestellt das es nur noch ganz wenig Insekten in unseren Garten gibt,und das ist nicht gut.


----------



## NaabMäx (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Insektensterben in Deutschland und Europa*

Hi,
bei Problemen wird evtl das Wasserwirtschaftsamt weiterhelfen können. 
Stell mir vor, dass die einige Wasserinsekten entnehmen und auf Insektiziede untersuchen könnten. 

Oder die Fischerei- / Naturschutzbehörde in Stadt & Landratsamt.

Wenn da nichts geht, an euren Landesfischereiverband wenden.

mfg
Nm


----------



## Nidderauer (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Insektensterben in Deutschland und Europa*

Ämter und Behörden, die weiterhelfen? 

Es wurden gerade wieder 100 Mio Euro bewilligt, genau für diejenigen, die diese Mittelchen im Mais einsetzen, um ihre Rindviecher damit zu füttern, um Milch zu erzeugen, die keiner mehr haben will.

Hätten sie die 100 Mio als Anreiz zur Umstellung auf Weidemilch bewilligt, dann hätten sie was bewirkt.

Es läuft halt in D fast alles nur noch in die falsche Richtung. Das erkennt man aber an den immer enger werdenden Sackgassen ohne Wendemöglichkeit :g.

Grüße Sven


----------



## BERND2000 (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Insektensterben in Deutschland und Europa*



NaabMäx schrieb:


> Hi,
> bei Problemen wird evtl das Wasserwirtschaftsamt weiterhelfen können.
> Stell mir vor, dass die einige Wasserinsekten entnehmen und auf Insektiziede untersuchen könnten.
> 
> ...


 
 Du hast seltsame Vorschläge........|uhoh:

 Beginnt schon das Du Dier verstellst das Wasserwirtschaftsämter für so etwas zuständig seien...die gewährleisten den Abfluss von Wasser.
  ........und endet, 
 bei der Präsidentin des Angel-Bundesverbandes, die sich vorher genau für einige solcher Mittel stark machte...


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Insektensterben in Deutschland und Europa*



NaabMäx schrieb:


> Hi,
> bei Problemen wird evtl das Wasserwirtschaftsamt weiterhelfen können.
> Stell mir vor, dass die einige Wasserinsekten entnehmen und auf Insektiziede untersuchen könnten.
> 
> ...



Glaubst du vllt. auch noch an den Weihnachtsmann ?
Alles was mit -amt endet dient nur der Vertuschung der (oft) schlimmen Tatsachen.

Wir haben seit Jahren Probleme mit einer oberhalb gelegenen, kaputten Kläranlage. Die Anzeigen liefen immer übers Landratsamt, und sind regelmässig im Nichts versandet...
Seit wir nun die letzten Anzeigen immer direkt bei der Polizei gemacht haben, rührt sich endlich was.

Wasser ist unser wichtigster Rohstoff,  deshalb gilt da "öffentliches Interesse" und die Polizei *muss* ermitteln.

P.S. Ein Tip für alle die eventuelle Wasserproben analysieren lassen: Immer ins Bundesland nebenan gehen auch wenns vielleicht teurer ist, die Fakegefahr ist dann deutlich niedriger


----------



## Forellenberti (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Insektensterben in Deutschland und Europa*

@Niddauer,
du siehst meiner Meinung nach das etwas einseitig, wenn du es auf die Zuwendungen an die Milchbauern beziehst. Sicherlich ist es der falsche Weg nur das Produkt Milch zu fördern, man hätte besser die Quotenregelung beibehalten. Diesen Sachverhalt haben wir wohl den landwirtschaftlichen Superbetrieben weltweit zu verdanken.
Außerdem wird der Aspekt Energiemais und die Herstellerbranche von Agrochemie außer acht gelassen. Beides Bereiche mit einer hohen Wirtschaftsmacht.

Ich will damit nicht ausdrücken, dass ich es ok finde, aber zu einer anderern Betrachtung anregen.

Gruss Forellenberti


----------



## willmalwassagen (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Insektensterben in Deutschland und Europa*

Insektensterben sehen momentan nur der Nabu und ihm nahestehende Wissenschaftler.
Ich möchte nur an die Apokalypsen durch Waldsterben, globale Erwärmung, diverse Grippenviren erinnern. 
Und ich lebe immer noch, wie durch ein Wunder.


----------



## Michael.S (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Insektensterben in Deutschland und Europa*

Wenn es mann nur die Mücken treffen würde , heute kam ein Bericht das man sich wegem dem Hochwasser wohl auf eine Mückenplage einstellen kann , ich haße die Viecher


----------



## BERND2000 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Insektensterben in Deutschland und Europa*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Insektensterben sehen momentan nur der Nabu und ihm nahestehende Wissenschaftler.
> Ich möchte nur an die Apokalypsen durch Waldsterben, globale Erwärmung, diverse Grippenviren erinnern.
> Und ich lebe immer noch, wie durch ein Wunder.


 
 Ich muss gerade an einen Witz denken..
 Fällt ein Optimist vom Hochhaus und denkt während er an den Stockwerken vorbei fällt, ...bis hier ging doch alles gut.:q

 Mag sein, auch wenn es deutlich mehr als nur die Nabu Leute sind...
 Wobei Vorsicht, denn das könnte sich ja auch mal später als Aufwertung herausstellen.


----------



## lelius (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Insektensterben in Deutschland und Europa*

Das unsere Behörden nix mehr tun ist ja bekannt. Aber glaubt ihr wirklich wenn man paar Millionen in die Hand nehmt damit wird alles gut?  Wieviele von uns wären einfach nur fürs Milch 1 Euro oder auch mehr bereit zu zahlen damit ohne billige sche...... Chemie produziert werden kann? 
Das gilt nicht nur den milchbauern,  das ganze System ist einfach krank 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Insektensterben in Deutschland und Europa*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Insektensterben sehen momentan nur der Nabu und ihm nahestehende Wissenschaftler.
> Ich möchte nur an die Apokalypsen durch Waldsterben, globale Erwärmung, diverse Grippenviren erinnern.
> Und ich lebe immer noch, wie durch ein Wunder.



Jetzt erst gesehen, diesen Thread.

Klar, dass Du durch Deine rosarote Brille nix siehst.

Der drastische Rückgang der Insekten, und zwar sowohl an Individuen als auch an Arten, ist Fakt. Ganz einfaches Beispiel:

Die älteren unter uns mögen sich noch erinnern, wie vor 30 Jahren die Frontpartie eines Autos nach einer längeren Fahrt zugekleistert war. Heute kann man die Leichen zählen.

Zweites Beispiel:

In dem von mir kartierten Gebiet ist die Individuenzahl im Vergleich von vor 30 Jahren um 80 % zurückgegangen, die Artenzahl um 60%. Betrifft jedoch nur Schmetterlinge und Käfer. Vom Rest habe ich keine Zahlen. 

Insektizide sind nur ein Teil des Dilemmas. Flurbereinigung, intensive Landwirtschaft, Neophyten, sich selbst überlassene Naturschutzgebiete, Monokulturen usw. spielen eine ebenso große Rolle. 

Dass Du noch oder überhaupt lebst ist ganz einfach der Tatsache geschuldet, dass Du einer invasiven Art angehörst die kaum noch natürliche Feinde hat.


----------



## oberfranke (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Insektensterben in Deutschland und Europa*

An der Wiesent hatten wir dieses Jahr einen sehr ausgeprägten Schlupf an Maifliegen. Was sicherlich mit ner verbesserten Wasserqualität zusammenhängen kann. Da sind die Folgen der exzessiven Landwirtschaft noch nicht so deutlich erkennbar.
Bei den nektarsuchenden Insekten schaut die Sache ganz anders aus. Die fränkische Schweiz ist unter anderem bekannt für seinen Obstanbau somit finden die Nektarsuchenden Insekten im Frühjahr reichlich Futter - aber das war´s dann. Sehr große Flächen Maisanbau - da blüht nichts was Nektar bringt. Wiesen die mehrmals im Jahr gemäht werden- die kommen gar nicht zum blühen und wenn sie mal blühen werden beim mähen die Insekten gleich mit siliert, da gibt es kein entrinnen. Jede Rasenfläche wird fleißig auf Englischen Rasen getrimmt. Das heißt im Sommer müssen die Imker schon bei füttern damit die Bienen ned verhungern da einfach ne ausreichende Sommerblüte als Zwischenblüte fehlt.


----------



## -MW- (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Insektensterben in Deutschland und Europa*

Finde irgendwie komisch das die Mücken immer mehr werden, übelst heftig dieses Jahr, trotz Insektensterben.... aber andere, nützliche wie Bienen oder Schmetterlinge gehen mehr und mehr zurück. Bestimmt liegt das an der intensiven Landwirtsch. Nutzung unseres Landes und dem Einsatz immer neuer Insektiziede....,zieht sich ja durch alles: Fleisch, Geflügel, Gemüse...alles Gen-Dreck & Massenproduktion! weil wir ja mittlerweile schon mehr Menschen sind als die Erde ohne Hilfsmittel ernähren könnte muss das wohl sein??

 besser wird das wohl nicht mehr, evtl. schon der Anfang vom Ende?


----------



## willmalwassagen (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Insektensterben in Deutschland und Europa*

@Kürten.
Das mit der Autoscheibe hat etwas mir der Aerodynamik des modernen Autos zu tun und nix mit Insekten aussterben.
Wer hat das Gebiet vor 30 Jahren kartiert und nach welchen Methoden?
Und wie ist die Natur in dem Gebiet und  darum verändert seit 30 jahren?
Und welche Predatoren für Schmetterlinge und Käfer sind dazu gekommen?
Wenn wir in Deutschland wirklich Natur hätten wäre fast alles Wald und keine Schmetterlinge sondern nur Borkenkäfer und Schnaken.
Aber ihr "Gutmenschen" plant ja Parks und Zoos und behauptet dann das ist Natur und führt abstruse Beweise für den nächsten Weltuntergang an.


----------



## Trollwut (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Insektensterben in Deutschland und Europa*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> @Kürten.
> Das mit der Autoscheibe hat etwas mir der Aerodynamik des modernen Autos zu tun und nix mit Insekten aussterben.



Mein Motorrad ist aber noch das selbe, das meine Mutter mit mir als Sozius schon vor 15 Jahren fuhr, und damals war spätestens nach einer Woche Visier putzen angesagt und die Lederjacke musste auch ständig gereinigt werden. 
Ich fahre seit 3 Jahren und habe seitdem das Visier einmal gereinigt. Und das nicht nur, weil ich zu faul dafür bin.
Das Einzige, was dir ab und an noch auf die Haube knallt sind fette Schmeißfliegen oder die ein oder andere Hummel. Die früher üblichen Mücken hast du gar nicht mehr.

Aber es leigt ja an der Aerodynamik.


----------



## macman (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Insektensterben in Deutschland und Europa*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> @Kürten.
> Das mit der Autoscheibe hat etwas mir der Aerodynamik des modernen Autos zu tun und nix mit Insekten aussterben.
> Wer hat das Gebiet vor 30 Jahren kartiert und nach welchen Methoden?
> Und wie ist die Natur in dem Gebiet und  darum verändert seit 30 jahren?
> ...



Hallo
Ich selber habe noch einen alten Omega in der Garage den ich schon seit 23 Jahren fahre (seit 15 Jahren nur im Sommer) da habe ich weniger tote auf der Scheibe, seit Jahren abnehmend. Freunde die das gleiche Hobby teilen bemerken das auch. Ich fahre auch ab und zu nach Holland mit dem Wagen zum Angeln oder Freunde besuchen und wo ich früher noch bei  jeder Tour nach Holland ,
2 mal unterwegs scheiben putzen musste, jetzt 3Mal pro Saison. Zusätzlich, meine Freundin ist Gärtnerin und ihr fällt es jedes Jahr auf das die Nützlinge abnehmen und die Schädlinge zunehmen. 

Zu Moderneren Fahrzeugen, die Aerodynamik hat sich seit 1990 nicht verbessert. Google mal nach.

Gruß


----------

